# Are you going to get rid of your TiVo?



## tivoupgrade (Sep 27, 2000)

Folks,

This question has been nagging at me for some time now:

As many of you will agree, evidence of the new direction of DirecTV is becoming a bit more obvious as new products are becoming available, and new policies and business models are being announced.

Its a complicated story, and I won't attempt to tell it here, because I don't fully understand it myself. To make matters more complicated, it affects everyone differently; new customers, old customers, TiVo customers, etc - we all have different perspectives.

But this is a DirecTV/TiVo forum. Many people are TiVo-devotees. Others are DVR fanatics, who bought into TiVo because it was the only DVR DirecTV had to offer. 

And now, folks are faced with some different options. But what are you actually going to do?

Option 1: I love my DirecTV/TiVo - I love it so much you'll have to pry it from my cold, dead hands. I'm keeping it, I don't care what new features DirecTV offers for their new non-TiVo DVRs

Option 2: I love TiVo, but I don't love that new features are not becoming available for my DirecTV TiVo - I might get a standalone TiVo and either keep satellite, or go to cable. 

Option 3: I love DirecTV; I only want basic DVR functionality, and perhaps with time, DirecTV will give us better "TiVo-like" features. I know I can't upgrade the new non-TiVo DVR's but I'm OK with that. I'm going to get rid of my DirecTV TiVo DVR and get a new DirecTV DVR

Option 4: I have no clue what to do. 

----

I suppose there are other options here, but these are the obvious ones that I can think of; my gut tells me that the folks who hang out here are somewhat devoted to their DirecTV TiVo systems and would rather see DirecTV continue to offer TiVo-based products for a variety of reasons (the sticky HMO thread is a good example of that), but what are people really thinking?

For myself, I love my HR10-250, and there is nothing on the horizon (that I know of) that would potentially influence me to get rid of it. Perhaps that will change over time? I just don't know...


----------



## lee espinoza (Aug 21, 2002)

I "love" my tivo and DIRECTV but who ever offers the best that is who I will go with.


----------



## Kablemodem (May 26, 2001)

I will stick with my DirecTiVos until my cable company offers HD at which point I will switch to cable and replace my DirecTivos with Series 3 Tivos. I like DirecTV, but I like TiVo better. The only thing I will really have to give up is NFL Sunday Ticket, which is why I switched to DirecTV in the first place, but it has gotten way too expensive. However, now that DirecTV is switching to a leased equipment business model I may use their HD DVR until my cable company gets HD. I have Adelphia, which is eventually switching to Time Warner, so I may have a long wait for HD. I don't have any HDTVs yet, so I am in no rush.


----------



## morgantown (Mar 29, 2005)

I'll keep DTV for the forseeable future. I'll also keep my DTiVo's as long as they work. If/when DTV gets their DVR up to snuff, then I'll consider that too.


----------



## The Flush (Aug 3, 2005)

Waiting on FiOS TV. But it'll be a long, long wait.


----------



## Steve1212 (Dec 1, 2004)

I always keep my Directivo. the R15 sucks! and so will the H20 HD DVR.


----------



## kiljoy (Mar 24, 2001)

I'm kind of stuck. On the one hand, I love my 2 DTivos and DirecTV's been good to me. I can always upgrade my series 2's (they aren't R10s) to get some of the neater features.

On the other hand, HD over DirecTV with a TiVo-powered DVR isn't going to happen. Some features I can't upgrade to, and DirecTV has been going downhill in PQ and price. I hate cable with a passion, but looking at my choices and the new Series 3, I may go that route. The price will be problem, getting two or three new units (that's $900 for lifetime alone) and the units themselves.

I may be financially forced into keeping DirecTV and my Series 2s for the time being.

Going with another DVR is not an option.

Tony


----------



## ayrton911 (Sep 4, 2000)

I have a R10, and two GXCEBOTs (but only one of those is activated). I suppose for the near future I will keep my DirecTiVos. I'll probably add some capacity to R10 sometime soon. 

I doubt I'll need to get rid of my DirecTiVos until I have a high definition TV. Then I'll get whatever HD DVR DirecTV has, but I'll still have a DirecTiVo SD in bedroom, until it dies or I get high definition in there.


----------



## tbeckner (Oct 26, 2001)

lee espinoza said:


> I "love" my tivo and DIRECTV but who ever offers the best that is who I will go with.


I currently have four DirecTiVos and plan on buying another SD-DVR80 this weekend. After receiving my first SD-DVR80 on Monday, I noticed how well built and designed it was compared to the HDVR2s and how cool it runs, so I will soon have another one as a backup unit. I plan on keeping the DirecTiVos until their motherboards die or I leave DirecTV, which ever comes first.

I currently have NO plans to buy a DVR from DirecTV anytime within the next three to four years. When I shift to HDTV sometime around 2009 give or take a year, my current plans are to look at alternatives, but at this point based upon the way that DirecTV has been managed over the last three years, unless big changes take place by then, I plan on jumping ship.

*Media Portal*

There is something NEW in DVR land that is coming very soon and it WON the 2005 International CES Innovations award and it works with Satellite (Dish Network) and the Internet and is called the "Media Portal".

It offers 25 hours of HD or 180 hours of SD with a 2 hour live TV buffer, Dual-Tuners (quad tuners), 30-second skip, Home Media Option with Multi-Room Viewing, an integrated DVD Burner, and a web browser interface for remote control and management.

It has built-in networking including a wired connector on the back (RJ-45 10/100) and a built-in wireless adapter (802.11b/g), and USB ports on the front and rear.

It still is missing some features that I would like, like using the WRA (Web Remote Access) to view video content like SlingBox (currently it only allows music and photos), external eSATA drives (they are only offering USB 2.0 for external storage), and a subscription from companies other than SBC and the Dish Network.

SBC announced that it would be available soon, just this last week.

Link: Media Portal

"The MediaPortal set top box combines TV (*IPTV* or *Satellite*) with *broadband Internet* to bring the best of the airwaves and the Internet to your TV set. The integrated Satellite and Digital Television Receiver, High-Definition Digital Video Recorder and Digital Media Server make the MediaPortal set top box a dynamic media solution. Multi-Room Entertainment Networking and compelling Broadband Media Services provide the easiest way for the entire family to enjoy the digital lifestyle."

Satellite Television Receiver
Dual Satellite Tuners: Combined high definition (HD) and standard definition (SD) 
Dual Off-Air Tuners: Receive local digital/HD and analog broadcasts 
HDTV Support: 480p, 720p and 1080i resolutions 
Digital Video Recorder (DVR)
Recording Capacity: Up to 180 hours of SD programming, up to 25 hours of HD programming, or any combination of the two 
Trick Play: Pause live TV for up to two hours, 4-speed fast forward and reverse (4x, 15x, 60x, 300x), skip back 10 seconds, skip forward 30 seconds, slow-motion and frame-by-frame forward and reverse 
Multiple Tuners: Record two live shows at once (either satellite or off-air), record a live show while watching another, record two live shows while watching another recorded show 
Electronic Program Guide (EPG): 14* days of programming, schedule recordings, series subscription, and detailed program information 
Supports VOD push to PVR and NVOD download and play 
Digital Media Server
Organize and store digital video, music, and photos located on local HDD (MediaPortal) or on any network-attached computer 
Import media from CDs, digital camera, and other devices 
Burn DVDs and CDs for sharing or archiving
* I changed the number of days of the program guide from 7 to 14, because it listed as 14 days in all places except in the list.

Additional Interesting Situation:

Almost six years ago when I bought my first TiVo, two of my closest friends thought I was crazy, but as of this last week they both now own TiVos and they love them, GO FIGURE!


----------



## SpacemanSpiff (Jan 31, 2004)

I love my D* and I love my DTiVos. Until there is a compelling reason to change (they stop working or some killer functionality that I MUST have). I don't believe I'll be changing anytime soon.


----------



## hammer32 (Jul 4, 2001)

We've decided that as long as the HD channel line-ups between D* and OTA/cable are similar enough for our viewing habits that the only value added part of the equation is TiVo. We'll keep our HD DirecTiVo as the bulk of the channels we watch are OTA, but if cable (Cox for us) keeps up with D* on adding new channels we'll switch to the Series 3 HD TiVo and drop D*.


----------



## crkeehn (Mar 1, 2005)

I consider the DirecTivo to be a means to an end, I am very happy with the one that I have and I am in the process of replacing my remaining standard STB, thanks to the DirecTV good customer offer.

Since I will have the DVR functionality that I want, I will probably maintain the status quo as long as the machines work.


----------



## Thespis (Apr 24, 2003)

> Waiting on FiOS TV. But it'll be a long, long wait.


I've been doing some research. I already have FIOS and with the state-wide franchise, it won't be long until we get TV. The problem is the Motorola DVR. I've played with a couple, and they really don't measure up to the DTivo. I don't need HD yet, so until Verizon comes up with a better DVR or a MUCH better price on the existing one, I won't be switching anytime soon.
As for the Digital Media Portal mentioned above, a combination of my DTivos and XBox Media Center does pretty much everything described...


----------



## chamelea (Feb 19, 2004)

Kablemodem said:


> *I will stick with my DirecTiVos* until my cable company offers HD at which point I will switch to cable
> *and replace my DirecTivos with Series 3 Tivos. I like DirecTV, but I like TiVo better.*


I had to vote number one - keeping D-TiVo for next few years. 
1) I agree somewhat with Kablemodem, except about the cable. I hate cable. 
2) I think D-TiVo is fine for the next 2 years. 
3) Also believe that Rupert shudda bought TiVo instead of replace it 
(big mistake - loyalty to TiVo, not DTV).
4) I'll replace DTV with IPTV and a Series 3 TiVo - 
w/broadband replacing the satellite as soon as possible.
5) (Assumes TiVo's continuing leadership in features, convenience and quality).
6) I'm guessing all this happens before HD settles down & becomes compelling (to me).


----------



## andbye (Feb 25, 2002)

I have an R15 and don't like it or the new non-peanut remote. Also have an R10 but some of these also have the new remote, I prefer the older model dtivos; just got a DVR80 from VE- prepaid shipping and got the MIR. Have 2 HDVR2s since the great Circuit City price match when they were introduced. Got a second HR10-250 free when they first started the $299 deal and will keep it as long as it has guide data, never had any HDMI problems. 
Comcast has about the best deal for new subs here; they give $400 in prorated credits; they have an updated HD dual tuner model 6412 DVR (not as good as the HD tivo but may be as good as the HD non-tivo DVR) and Comcast expects a Tivo STB in the future. 
I don't think I will go for the stand alone Tivo; even with dual tuners. I want the NFL Sunday ticket so I will stick around and try the new D* HD DVR but I don't like what I read about its features, guide format and appiarance of the 5Lnb dish and its mounting .
DirecTV has been very generous with me in terms of free equipment, account credits and programming discounts --- but everything changes.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

I personally don't like the R23 remote control (the non-peanut)...
But other than that... I like the new DVR... the bugs "should" be fixed soon, and dictate a lot on what my future "end game" will be.

Comcast TV service is nto in my future... So unless another cable-co comes in... DirecTV will be my provider. But after the HR20 is released, the HR10-250 will probably be retired...

Then when DirecTV2Go is released, followed by MCE... the other TiVo powered units will probably be phased out too. Then blend in an MCE computer with the other DVRs, and possible the MCE.... 

Sadly... My TiVo run is probably going to end in the next 12 - 18 months.


----------



## disco (Mar 27, 2000)

I have two DirecTiVo's, which will stay subbed, but my H20 MPEG4 box will probably get retired whenever the HR20 is released...no real need for it then. I only got it because of the $200 mail-in rebate making it $0. 

But, alas, I'm still waiting for HD locals in my area......


----------



## nrc (Nov 17, 1999)

If the Series 3 is as advertised I'll be looking to drop DirecTV and go with cable and Tivo.


----------



## ThreeSoFar (May 24, 2002)

Ack...scratch my "standalone" vote. Didn't notice this was the dtv forum.


----------



## Matt9876 (Sep 1, 2001)

The place I work just got in a shipment of the new HD equipment. 

Dishes,Receivers, New KU/KA multi-switches, ect. 

First look at the dish and first impression was "man is that thing ugly" it is about 2.5 foot square dish with 2 inch mount post and two fine tune adjustment on the back of a large bracket assy. Two of the LNBs are mounted to the right of the main head and are connected with tiny push on coax connectors. 

Monday I get to install one and I'll report back with how it went. 

HD unit about $299,Dish about $225,Multi-switch about $200 

You can buy it now but as of March 1st it goes to lease only.


I voted to keep my TiVos.


----------



## Ob1Wan (Feb 1, 2006)

We've had an HD ready RPTV for over 3yrs now, (love the set, not going to upgrade anytime soon) been a DirecTv customer since '99, and Tivo since '02 with two boxes for a couple years now too. Anyhow, finally looking into upgrading to HD D*w/Tivo and it seems like there are so many things going on right now. It'll be a major upgrade on my part, only have the 2 LNB round dish which I multiswitched for multiple rooms on our main floor. Phillips DSR704 is our "HDTV" linked box right now, so lots of head scratching going on here. 
i.e long nights on the TivoForums figuring stuff out. We love Tivo, so we'd prefer not to switch to a new type of DVR.


----------



## JoeyJoJo (Sep 29, 2003)

I'm still undecided. It depends on three things.

1) I need to see how much the series 3 is going to be when it's released -- if it's over $500 I'm going to have to stay with DTV with my hacked Tivo's for now.
2)I need to see how the HR20 shakes out -- I am pessimistic about it being as good as Tivo but I'll wait until it actually comes out and get some reviews before I dismiss it completely.
3) Even if the HR20 is a decent product, I've got to see HOW ugly the new dishes are when they're installed. We've got LiL in our market now, but I haven't seen one installed on a house yet -- I did see one set up in the parking lot of the local DTV contractor and it looked HUGE but I don't know if it'll be that bad on the side of my house yet.


----------



## jib2 (May 31, 2000)

I like TiVo and just ordered an HD-TiVo, so I will be with DirecTV for another two years...

That being said, I will see what the future brings. My cable company offers more and better HD than DirecTV, but with a much less reliable HD-DVR, and it does cost somewhat more for service. Two years is enough time to see how the Series 3 TiVo comes out (and what it costs) and see how both DirecTV and my cable company improve their DVRs.


----------



## herdfan (Feb 5, 2003)

You for got to add the selection:

"When that A**hole RM pries it from my cold dead hands."


----------



## ThreeSoFar (May 24, 2002)

herdfan said:


> You for got to add the selection:
> 
> "When that A**hole RM pries it from my cold dead hands."


You won't be dead and cold, and he won't take it.

He'll just disable it. And it'll be sometime in the next couple years.


----------



## Steve1212 (Dec 1, 2004)

ebonovic said:


> I personally don't like the R23 remote control (the non-peanut)...
> But other than that... I like the new DVR... the bugs "should" be fixed soon, and dictate a lot on what my future "end game" will be.


No Offense Ebonovic, but you have been saying that the R15's bugs should be fixed for over a month. I know you really like the R15 and im sorry for that. That DVR is in the stone age.


----------



## notmestl (Jun 28, 2001)

I will keep my dtivo until i can't anymore. I love directv - local cable is horrible around here, still treat customers like they owe them something.
Once the full converstion happens and we have no choice but to switch over to the "newest" version of dvr I will switch, but until then... I am dedicated to my Tivo's.


----------



## jmoak (Jun 20, 2000)

I'll keep my dtivos and stay with directv 'till my dtivos are disabled or 'till I can get good service from a provider with better picture quality and a reliable and intelligent dvr.

Maybe someday directv's new dvrs will be intelligent and reliable and their picture quality will stop getting progressively worse and worse and make a turn for the better. Maybe someday I'll get access to a FIOS/fiber system in my neighborhood. Maybe someday my local cable co will get drastically better and I'll be able to get a reasonably priced series 3 tivo. Maybe someday I can subscribe to any show/series/special/movie I want on an a la carte basis and have it delivered via the internet.

Maybe someday, but I aint holding my breath.


----------



## ttundraman (Jul 26, 2005)

If directv disable's my tivo's I'll disable their service!!


----------



## jimbop99 (Sep 27, 2004)

I'll keep the DTivo until I can use it no more, then use what ever they will give me for free.


----------



## crkeehn (Mar 1, 2005)

I don't see DirecTV disabling the Tivos. UTV receivers continue to function as they did when DirecTV stopped offering them. What is more likely to happen is that the Dtivos will disappear through attrition or that technology will pass them by.


----------



## Dale Sorel (Dec 27, 2001)

You can have my Series One DirecTiVo after you pry my cold, dead fingers off of it


----------



## jmoak (Jun 20, 2000)

crkeehn said:


> I don't see DirecTV disabling the Tivos. ...


When I posted "I'll keep my dtivos and stay with directv 'till my dtivos are disabled", I meant 'till they go mpeg4 with _everything_ and my dtivos (and any other older dtv mpeg2 receiver) can no longer work with their system, which should be many, many years from now.

or at least 'till directv's new dvrs become intelligent and reliable and their overall picture quality stops getting progressively worse and worse and makes a turn for the better, or when I get access to a FIOS/fiber system in my neighborhood, or my local cable co somehow gets drastically better and I'm able to get a reasonably priced series 3 tivo, or when I can subscribe to any show/series/special/movie I want on an a la carte basis and have it delivered via the internet.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

I have a better HD cable selection/price than a lot of people here but just spent $$ getting my OTA perfected instead. HDtivo is a staple of life. I never personally saw the moxi box at the cable co but read it wasn't as good as tivo. It's only taking someone's word and I would have had to go myself to try it of course. They had more Premium HD too, so that was tempting. 

But until they start putting important channels (to me) like sci fi, fx etc on mpeg4, I'll be sitting in my current configuation and be happy. I'm also pretty sure , no matter what, i'll keep hdtivo for OTA as I'm sure mpeg4 isn't as good  - not starting that debate hear though, just trying to recoup my investment

Heck the HDtivo and new DVR can live on top of each other as far as i'm concerned. And even when mpeg2 goes bye bye, 5 bucks a month for OTA tivoing isn't so bad


----------



## RobertHayden (Nov 11, 2001)

I love my DTiVo. I don't have HD yet because I can't justify the expense.

I know someday TiVo and DTV will fully part. At that point, I will look at DVR options and that will determine what I do.

My primary goals in a DVR are: 1) I can expand the drive space and 2) 30-second skip. After that, things become more like novelties that I don't care that much about. But if point #1 and 2 aren't met, it's a useless DVR to me.


----------



## monakh (Jan 20, 2002)

You'll have to pry the DTivo from my cold, dead fingers. That is how much I love it. Sigh. It's too bad, really, that it's going away. I think I am going to load up the hard drive with all the kids shows and keep it for my kids' entertainment for the near and distant future...


----------



## TrippM (Jan 25, 2006)

The Flush said:


> Waiting on FiOS TV. But it'll be a long, long wait.


Same here. I figure it will be at least two years before Verizon can cut through the red tape and bring FIOS TV to customers here in southern NJ.

I just got an R15 last week and the general concensus in my household is that it is not nearly as user friendly as our Hughes DVR 40's.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

Steve1212 said:


> No Offense Ebonovic, but you have been saying that the R15's bugs should be fixed for over a month. I know you really like the R15 and im sorry for that. That DVR is in the stone age.


I know... I just wish I could give a solid date on the next software release, but I haven't been told a solid date...

As for the Stone Age.... nah... It is at least into the 20th Century somewhere...


----------



## feldon23 (Mar 13, 2001)

I've seen Discovery HD fed from DirecTV at a home theater store. The compression is absurd. Anyone seen Sci-Fi lately?

DirecTV is going up, what, $6/month?

DirecTV is not carrying all my locals over MPEG-4.

DirecTV is dumping TiVo in favor of some other box.

I'm paying for a phone line AND dsl AND direcTV. I can reduce that to just cable and cable internet.

I hate to lose my investment on my DTiVos but oh well. DirecTV is going exactly where I predicted it would go when Ruppie took over. *TiVo III: The Cable Wrangler* here I come!!


----------



## BlankMan (Mar 30, 2002)

I voted Option 2 with the exception I won't get rid of my TiVo DTV DVR's, at least not until I get rid of DTV. As soon as TiVo has a Series 3 or HD TiVo that works with TWC, hopefully with a cable card, bye-bye DTV. Loss of TiVo, loss of MC, equipment lease, price increases with no additional programming, minimal HD programming, as much as I despise TWC, they do look better then DTV. I knew Mudrock would ruin DTV.

Oh yeah Feldon reminded me, and the PQ lately, all the pixelation I've been seeing is utterly ridiculous.

Took me awhile to find  this  but I kinda predicted it, and much to my dismay it turned out to be right in the long run.


----------



## feldon23 (Mar 13, 2001)

BlankMan said:


> As soon as TiVo has a Series 3 or HD TiVo that works with TWC, hopefully with a cable card, bye-bye DTV.



Fall 2006.
$500-800.
Either one CableCARD 2.0 or two CableCARD 1.0 cards.
6 tuners (OTA x 2, OTA HD 8VSB/QAM x 2, CableCARD x 2).

It's the 'standalone' TiVo I said they'd never make. 

It's going to be SO HARD for TiVo to compete with the cable companies own boxes. It will all be about product quality. Like the difference between a $300 DVD player and a $40 one or the difference between a $1500 amplifier/receiver and speakers and a $299 home-theater-in-a-box. It's almost impossible to explain to the layperson. TiVo's revenue model doesn't work for a few high-end users. It has to be the masses and DirecTV took care of that.

Then again they said nobody would pay for radio.


----------



## bidger (Mar 30, 2001)

feldon23 said:


> $500-800.


Is that a price point you're certain of, one that you've seen quoted by a TiVo rep, or one that you're hoping for?


----------



## Rkkeller (May 13, 2004)

I pick providers based on what channels and sports packages they offer not by anything else. Motorola 6412, DirecTiVo, R-15, stand alone TiVo, computer DVR are all the same to me and I will use which ever one works with the provider that offers the channels I like best.


----------



## feldon23 (Mar 13, 2001)

bidger said:


> Is that a price point you're certain of, one that you've seen quoted by a TiVo rep, or one that you're hoping for?


I'd love $300 but I think it will be closer to $750 (I've read speculation of $500-800). TiVo wouldn't introduce a product above $1000 with a $13/month subscription. Nobody would buy it.



RKKeller said:


> I pick providers based on what channels and sports packages they offer not by anything else. Motorola 6412, DirecTiVo, R-15, stand alone TiVo, computer DVR are all the same to me and I will use which ever one works with the provider that offers the channels I like best.


It's time for High Definition TV. I don't watch any sports except the Tour de France.


----------



## dnemec123 (Jan 25, 2004)

I've spent too much time and money to give it up now... I'm keeping it until it no longer works.

D


----------



## BlankMan (Mar 30, 2002)

feldon23 said:


> [*]$500-800.


I'd pop $800 for it, for the privilege of dropping DTV, that's the only way DTV is going to realize they're screwing up. Me alone won't make them notice, but if many do they might take notice. If it comes in at the the lower end of the projection, say $500, I might get 2 off the bat as opposed to one and another later on.

Programming is an issue as is PQ, both of which DTV is currently lacking.


feldon23 said:


> Then again they said nobody would pay for radio.


Yeah I can't believe that either, lemmings.


dnemec123 said:


> I've spent too much time and money to give it up now
> Hughes HDVR2 (Zipper'd)
> Samsung S4120R (Zipper'd)


2 DTiVo's is not spending *too* much money to change, how about 8 and I'd move in a heartbeat if I could get a Standalone HD TiVo box.


----------



## Hodaka (Mar 12, 2005)

I'll use my R10s until:

1) they die and a simple hard drive upgrade won't fix them
2) DirecTV forces me to go to their new hardware
3) I get some super awesome wonderful fantastic stupendous deal for new hardware and I find that they've got most of the bugs worked out..

otherwise, I'll be keeping my R10s for a while..

that said, I voted "I'll get rid of it", because one of these will eventually happen and I won't be getting a standalone Tivo..


----------



## BlankMan (Mar 30, 2002)

Hodaka said:


> and I won't be getting a standalone Tivo..


II'm curious, why? If it's a cable card standalone I would think the recordings PQ would be as good as DTV currently has. If it's a HD standalone without cable card I would think it would at least have component inputs, again, the recordings PQ would be ~as good as DTV currently has. The only downside I see would be the increased cost of the TiVo subscription as compared to DTV, but with DTV's continual price increases that may soon be a wash. And even if I were to currently pay TiVo's subscription I'd probably be paying the same all tolled for TWC as what DTV is charging me.


----------



## phodg (Mar 18, 2002)

Once Comcast have Hi-Def TiVo DVR's available I'll be moving from DirecTV.


----------



## Hodaka (Mar 12, 2005)

I'll continue to be a DirecTV customer no matter what unless some miracle gives me another choice other than Dish.. even then I realize how much better off I am compared to when I lived in town and had cable..

The short of it is, I'm simply unwilling to pay the price Tivo wants for their service plus buy all sorts of new hardware that DirecTV would provide me for free or close to free..



BlankMan said:


> II'm curious, why? If it's a cable card standalone I would think the recordings PQ would be as good as DTV currently has. If it's a HD standalone without cable card I would think it would at least have component inputs, again, the recordings PQ would be ~as good as DTV currently has. The only downside I see would be the increased cost of the TiVo subscription as compared to DTV, but with DTV's continual price increases that may soon be a wash. And even if I were to currently pay TiVo's subscription I'd probably be paying the same all tolled for TWC as what DTV is charging me.


----------



## Mavrick22 (Feb 7, 2006)

There is a post on this site that states if you move and use the D* movers connection that they are unable to move the D*TIVO and must replace them with the D*+ DVR. So it kind of looks as if they are starting to force D*TIVO users to convert.


----------



## BlankMan (Mar 30, 2002)

Yeah I'm no fan of TWC but I'm becoming less of a fan of DTV as they invoke each new policy and price increase.... DTV used to be way more cheaper then cable but now they've closed that gap.

And DTV isn't going to provide you with hardware for free anymore, you'll be paying a monthly fee for it just like cable does, regardless of the spin DTV is putting on it. Now it's a wash, but down the road it's going to cost more, mark my words. Murdock sees it as a model to increase revenue, and that's all he's concerned with, how much can he get out of the DTV subscribers...

A HD Standalone TiVo box with cable card, I'll own it, no monthly lease/rental fees, just $1.25 for the card.


----------



## ddobson (Feb 23, 2004)

There is a lot of banter back and forth about features. I use WISH Lists very extensively. I've heard the new ones don't have WISH lists, only season passes. That stinks for programs like "Motorweek" Seinfeld and others which are on several different channels. I also have several set up for show that haven't been on in years like Airwolf and WKRP. If they're ever there, TIVO will record them.

I intend to keep my Tivo's until they die and won't let go until I have to. At that point I'll likely go to Stand Alone unless DirecTV has made MAJOR MAJOR improvements to their DVR.

Don't get me wrong, I like some of the things I see on the new unit but there's way too much missing that I use every day to even think about it yet. They might be working on it and a year from now I might feel the opposite. But none of us know where they're going with their DVR yet.

I'm very interested in the new TIVO series 3 I read about which uses a cable card and has 6 tuners built in. That could make me think about Cable since TIVO is now gone from DirecTV. But again, that's a decision for the future when we can compare an updated DirecTV DVR to the Series 3 TIVO.


----------



## tivoupgrade (Sep 27, 2000)

Out of 202 votes, here are the results so far:

I'll never get rid of it: 50%
I'll get rid of it and buy a standalone TiVo: 11%
I'll get rid of it and adopt a new DirecTV DVR: 13%
I have no idea what I'm going to do: 26%

What's interesting to me is the following:

1) in spite of complaints of DirecTV's "insensitivity" to existing customers, 63% - 89% of us will keep our units going and our accounts active as long as possible, or at least for the short term

2) TiVo doesn't appear to be too much at risk here - only 13% of folks appear to be headed away from TiVo. I guess the next most likely segment would be the "not sure" folks which is 26% -- of course "at risk" wrt to losing existing customers is different than "at risk" wrt to getting new ones.

3) based upon the comments made (vs the polling numbers) it does seem like the viability of cable, once an HD cable / TiVo system becomes available, may be enough to chip away at the "I'll never get rid of it" category.

I do realize that there could have been other choices in the poll, but I suspect that questions like, "I'm getting rid of TiVo and building my own PVR" probably wouldn't add up to much around here.

I would hope that the DirecTV folks realize that they are on the cusp of losing some of their viewership and that they also realize that there might still be some business in servicing their existing DirecTV TiVo subscribers. 

My guess is that their focus on growing marketshare via new customers is so extreme, and theattrition rate has been so small, that they are not so concerned with losing existing customers.

On one hand, I can understand the more commodity-oriented approach they are taking as they grow, but on the other hand, its boring, and certainly no fun to be a customer when that happens...

I guess time will tell, but I would be pressuring DirecTV to continue offering TiVo as a differentiated product. There is already a significant customer base that does not want to abandon the platform and potential customers who will absolutely ask for it by name...


----------



## vurbano (Apr 20, 2004)

I will give up mine only if the new one has archivable/networkable to PC functionality. At that time the only drawback would be no 30 sec skip.


----------



## spartanstew (Feb 24, 2002)

I have no idea what I'm going to do.

I currently have 2 Directivo's hooked up to a distribution system. Both units have been upgraded so that I have a total of over 350 hours of SD programming available if I so desire. I can watch either one on any of the 7 TV's in the house. I love the system I currently have.

However, I currently don't have HD. I plan on moving into the HD realm sometime this summer. I have no idea what I'll do then. My distribution system won't work with HD (although I'll only have 2 HD TV's) so I'll have to come up with something else. Vios is now in my area, so when the time comes to switch to HD, I'll have to see what everyone's current offerings are. I really like Directv and I love TiVo. I don't want to go back to cable, but it all depends upon who has the best options for HD and integration when the time for my switch comes.


----------



## canoebuildah (Apr 15, 2004)

I had voted last week that I didn't know what I was going to do but now I've made my decision. I cancelled Diretv and am going over to Adelphia cable. They are offering a Hi Def Motorola Series III PVR with true dual tuners, 90 hours SD and 25 hours HD, HBO, and cable modem for $93.45 for six months ($115.85 regular price). Plus they will give me a $200 check in four weeks for my dish and receiver. I am keeping my two Directivos and giving them my original receiver. Directv was costing me $71/month before the March price increases and my cable modem is another $45/month.

I'm in a rural area and won't see MPEG4 HD locals until late in the rollout. And I can't see investing $400-600 in hardware to upgrade to the D* HD PVR when I can get money back from the cable comp.

I never took the opportunity to upgrade or Zipper either one of my receivers. I never made the time and haven't had the need for any additional space. I got my first Directivo free and the other cost me $40 at Circuit City. So I am not out any time or money but not using them anymore.

Adelphia will be absorbed into Time Warner later this summer so thing can only improve -- I hope. In the mean time, I can actually view HD programming including locals for less than I am spending now.

Chris


----------

